# Crick behind my house report



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

Seeing as how I am reporting on fishing the crick behind my house and not the pier, you might be asking yourself "has Emanuel gone completely insane, why is he not at the pier?" Well, still no car. So in the meantime, I found a nice little spot to fish in a tidal creek down the road from my house. Kinda nice place to sit after work and watch the sun go down.

Apparently the shrimp like the bait in my minnow trap, so I chucked live shrimp around the grass for a couple hours. Best thing about the spot, no one fishes it that I have ever seen. Ended up with one each of flounder, red drum and trout. All were undersized but I finally got my "Inshore Slam" so I was more than happy to send them back to the muddy waters of still-undisclosed creek. 

If anyone would like to sell me their cheap, but still reliable fishing vehicle, let me know.


----------



## Fatback (Aug 6, 2003)

Emanuel,

Man, sorry bout' the bait bucket. Maybe you know how I feel.....I can't go fishing because I'm 300 miles away.  
Oh, this is Glenn(glenno).....Could not post, so I had to re-register. 

Coool spot near the house! With real fish in it! A too small slam
is better than no slam at all.

Be down in a couple of weeks. Please try to go to the peir and post some reports. I depend on you .

Ever think of hitching? If I saw a guy standing on the side of the
raod with his gear wanting to go fishing...By god I'd tote'um!


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

I'll try to get down there at some point or another in the next week or so and give you some type of report. I do know from the people coming into the shop that the trout, flounder and red drum are biting very well. I also think that I'm getting the flounder catching trick down pretty nicely. I caught another today, also very small and a tiny trout too. Think there is a big one in the creek, with some more small trout as well. 

I also found a great bait spot where I can leave my trap overnight and have all the mud minnows I want in the morning. So, when you get down here, let me know and we'll go slaughter the flatties.


----------



## Fatback (Aug 6, 2003)

Emanuel

I like the sound of "slaughter some flatties". Looks like I'll be down the weekend of the 19th. 

I want to come check out your store, I'm looking to upgrade my poles and would like some advice on some plugs. Saw a guy at the pier last month killing the spanish on a gold/redhead gotcha. Last night I smoked some that he gave me and man oh man were they just flat out GOOOOOOD.


----------



## inawe (May 24, 2003)

amazn how some spots stay a secret untouched and th fish acually be there mine got trashd :barf:


----------



## beaup (Jul 29, 2003)

*Ahhh Ga!*

I always go to Fla to fish, but I have been wanting to go over to the coast to fish for awile now. I'm in Columbus (we are neighbors Fatback!), so I would have to camp or something while fishing over there. Are there some good camping sites on or near the beach? I've got this Penn reel that is crying for some salt.


----------



## Fatback (Aug 6, 2003)

beaup,

Howdy neighbor. Yes there is a campground on Tybee Island. Rivers End Campground. Stayed there once(in a tent). Located on the north end in walking distance to the beach(where the savannah river dumps into the Atlantic). I usally stay on the south end close to the pier/bars.
I used to go to the panhandle like everyone else in our area. But now I mainly go to Tybee. It still takes about 4 hours to get there.
I recommend you check it out. I'll be going down in a couple of weeks fishing for redfish/trout/spanish from the pier.


----------



## beaup (Jul 29, 2003)

*Camping.*

I reckon I'll try the campgrounds over there if I can convince the rest to go over there and go fishing. It shouldn't be too hard as we've been talking about it for over a year now.  I love to fish the panhandle, but I'm looking for some new grounds to stomp around in.


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

Well, no more fishing in off the dock near my house. Apparently someone in the little gated community didn't like the idea of me fishing there and told me not to come back. 

Hate to break it to them, but all those little flounder weren't doing much for me. I'm still p*ssed off about the whole matter though.


----------



## Fatback (Aug 6, 2003)

Aw man, more bad news for Emanuel....Dang! Not for certain they can do that... depends....Ga has a law about access to public waters...don't know if it applies to your problem...but it might be worth looking into. Check out the open forum about a Ga board...I would like to see one ...Sand Flea says ok if we can find enought people to support it....your thoughts?


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

Right now, I'm happy with an SC board until we have at least 10 or 12 people who fish here on a regular basis.

As for the people in the gated community, they can take a long walk off a short pier.


----------



## inawe (May 24, 2003)

Yeah i hate when that happns makes me wanna :barf: on their nice clean shirt dam people and prolly dont even fish but the thought of you enjoyn yourself pissd them off so if they cant have fun you aint either at , least not in there sight


----------



## Fatback (Aug 6, 2003)

Ok....But if we each can get two or three new guys to the board....maybe a Ga board could happen...I would be ok with you being the moderator...someone else could have SC.


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

You know, you should IM me. I'm on AOL instant message "guinnesscaptain".


----------

